

Why is GoDaddy traffic being blocked by HN? - dclowd9901

Getting an error 324. We have our own internal traffic monitoring. What gives?
======
noahc
It is possible that someone at your HQ could be using a system to scrape HN.

I scraped HN awhile back (Sorry, pg!) and I suspect what happened is I got
banned for ~48 hours from accessing the site. I was also getting a 324 error.

------
Hrundi
I don't understand your question. Is HN giving you 324 when accessing from a
GoDaddy VPS/Dedicated?

HN is acting a bit slow right now... maybe thats the reason.

~~~
dclowd9901
I work at their HQ, and the site is not accessible by any computers on its
network. I used my phone to post this question an reply.

